

Groovy 2.1 is released - javinpaul
http://glaforge.appspot.com/article/groovy-2-1-is-released

======
vorg
"1.7 million downloads last year" is quite a high figure for a language not in
the TIOBE top 50, or with only 1200 books (all titles) sold worldwide in 2011.

Perhaps the author could break down the download number into how many for each
of Groovy's almost 20 releases last year, and how many in each different
distribution channel, e.g. direct from Groovy website, fetched from Maven,
Eclipse, etc, or bundled in Grales, Gradle, or as some addon alongside Python
and Ruby in some other software.

And for each, provide some evidence for each number in the breakdown. The
author's had 2 months to find evidence since the last time I asked for some.
If there's still none provided, then maybe the claim just isn't true. The
author is a non-technical project manager, who's writing style sounds like the
speech of a fly-by-night recruiter or seagull manager.

